# LRP/REEDY Brushless @ On Road Carpet Nationals?



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Saw a report on the ROAR thread that they allowed some LRP/REEDY Drivers to run the LRP/Reedy brushless motors at the On-Road Carpet nationals (one of them won the 1/12th scale mod class!). Are any of these mtors available in the USA? Anyone heard when their local HS might get some in stock? Prices? What do you guys hear? Thanks Ralf 13


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

LRP folks over on their 'international' forum are now saying 'could/should' be availble in late April.

Since the motor and contoler that were run at the national event were in effect prototypes, there is no way to know if the products that make it to market will be the same as what was raced.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I keep checking at Tower and I see now the "Sphere" is now postponed again! They had been listing a "Late April" availability and now it says "Late May"! Have been holding off buying a second brushless esc to maybe get the Reedy to compare with the Novak I have. Bought a Sprint Car and changing componets is more dificult wanted a new esc for the 5800 motor I have for the sprinter. What do you think the late may date is also going to be put off? Ralf 13


----------

